# A unique kinda day



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Saturday we decided to take a son along and go for a day of diving with some fishing thrown in. Weather man said 1-3 with 6 -9kt winds out of the west...YEAH...RIGHT!

the first unique thing we saw was as we approached the pass we had a Helocopter come in from behind doing Barrel rolls...that's right Barrel rolls!

freaked us all out!

then we hit the pass and remember..."we have a young fisherman on the boat...and NO bait!"

we hit the pickens shoals there and quicly sabiki'ed about 25 nice Cigar Minnows. Into the livewell and off we went.

out plan was to grab bugs and one feller wanted to slay lionfish (good luck with that, I've been finned by them three times now and as fast as they're proliferating I believe it's a futile endeavor)

Anyway, we headed out at about 210 degrees only to be met by some wicked 3's coming from 210.

after about 5 miles of that we made a plan change...headed more East to run a bit more side sea.

we hit some unknown runovers and a few that I'd already dove. we tried H&L on one for AJ but all we could catch was this weird orangish-red looking fish, that an old-tymer had once told me about that existed long ago. Anyway, a really interesting fish, but I'm sure they're statistically extinct now. Decided to make a dive on this one just to prove that AJ's did live there and we were met by a few. I sized them up hoping to find a decent one and finally let fly at the best one I could see. Just as the spear made it's mark the one I really wanted came slow-cruising right by! I began screaming at my dive buddy "DKLJED EIFDMD MLSDKJDF" which without a regulator and out of the water would be interpreted as "SHOOT, SHOOT' SHOOT!"

He didn't, and I later quizzed him on why not to which he responded with something to the effect of "you're kidding, right?"

I dunno, I think I'd have taken the shot. I might have ended up somewhere in Louisianna by the time the ride ended but it'd have been an adventure for sure!

We ended that dive with 1 little AJ, one decent scamp and a ba-zillion lionfish....YOU GO WINGMAN!

problem is...we left a HUNDRED BA-Zillion still there!

Next dive was looking for bugs on an unknown runover. we got one Grouper there and 5 bugs plus enough lionfish to feed all of Ethiopia for a month...still left 100 times as many.

more dives, more of the same. a lobster on an unknown runover that turned out to be Natural bottom in an area I didn't expect to find any.
plus another grouper there.

came in closer and hit a few spots but more of those strange fish spoken of by the ancients was all we saw.

coming in, we went right by the Mass bouy and saw a CG Cutter, coming in the channel. I turned radio on to CH16 just in case he wanted me to stop. we rounded the corner in the bay and stopped to watch a flight of 11 prop planes flying some gorgeous formations! it was awesome to see that right at sunset! 

Meanwhile we heard a CG call for a vessel that capsized in the vicinity of the Mass....we were just there! turned around to go back to help but the cutter had just turned around and had his zodiac deployed both with blue lights on, we tried to hail them to see if they needed assistance and they didn't respond so we opted NOT to get in there way. 

ended a less than perfect day but still diving all the same!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is decent little AJ there!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Bill. I was sitting in the crowd watching all those planes on base for the Blues show. I am not sure if I'll get out again till after hunting season is over.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya oughta go with us...I think you were invited?

it's my favorite time of the year to be on the pond. No competition and the fish are moving in



Telum Pisces said:


> Good job Bill. I was sitting in the crowd watching all those planes on base for the Blues show. I am not sure if I'll get out again till after hunting season is over.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> Ya oughta go with us...I think you were invited?
> 
> it's my favorite time of the year to be on the pond. No competition and the fish are moving in


When I am hunting all weekend and other days, got to pay the family time dues at some point. Wish I could have went with y'all. I'll get out there with y'all soon. Looks like my speargun got put to good use though.  Haha. Might have to charge a fillet rental fee.:whistling:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day guys. Sure wish I could have been there, but I was a little East of you working/fishing. What ever you call it. Maybe next trip. Kais has a couple of places he found that he is excited about diving. He says they are smoking hot. I have a couple we can try also. We will have to try them next time. Great job guys.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Capt

what's your guess on that AJ size? 

I know it can be deceptive.

look at the Snaps behind me...what'dya think they would go?



Capt. Delynn said:


> Sounds like a fun day guys. Sure wish I could have been there, but I was a little East of you working/fishing. What ever you call it. Maybe next trip. Kais has a couple of places he found that he is excited about diving. He says they are smoking hot. I have a couple we can try also. We will have to try them next time. Great job guys.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> When I am hunting all weekend and other days, got to pay the family time dues at some point. Wish I could have went with y'all. I'll get out there with y'all soon. Looks like my speargun got put to good use though. Haha. Might have to charge a fillet rental fee.:whistling:


Wound up not even diving with it. We can get you some fillets regardless, but I used a pole spear for all of my fish. Thanks for the loaner by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

shot a fine grouper with a pole spear, he did!


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! but im not surprised...youve always had the jacks located


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> Wound up not even diving with it. We can get you some fillets regardless, but I used a pole spear for all of my fish. Thanks for the loaner by the way. :thumbup:


I would feel naked without a gun underwater. No problem man, just poking at ya.:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> ...it's my favorite time of the year to be on the pond. No competition and the fish are moving in


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Btw, the Amberjack weighed in at 40 lbs, on the button, and the big trigger was 6 lbs. I am giving away a lot of the AJ!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

SEE! if you'd just made that dive you coulda got a good one! If that lil guy was 40 that big one was every ounce of 80...I'm tellin ya!



naclh2oDave said:


> Btw, the Amberjack weighed in at 40 lbs, on the button, and the big trigger was 6 lbs. I am giving away a lot of the AJ!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> SEE! if you'd just made that dive you coulda got a good one! If that lil guy was 40 that big one was every ounce of 80...I'm tellin ya!


That would be one fun ride!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey! Long time since I've talked to you guys. How are things going?

Chris


----------

